# too cold for me



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

woke up this mornig with full intentions of going to see if any yotes were still around but then i looked at the thermometer and it said -40 celsius. without the windchill. so after the cows were fed and bedded i stayed in the shop and worked on some knives and trapped some mice. you know its cold when the guys on the service rig shut down.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is cold no doubt....what is the coldest you have ever seen ?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

usually once or twice a year well see -45 ish no wind. then depending on the windchill it can get pretty cold


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

-63 plus the wind is the coldest I've had to work in, still remember that day!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Egads man.....How in the world did you work in those temps !! Were you out side Rick ?

I hope you were filling the outdoor pool.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Egads man.....How in the world did you work in those temps !! Were you out side Rick ?
> 
> I hope you were filling the outdoor pool.


Putting a 777 crane together, work for 5 min., warmup in the trk. for 15 min.; as the day goes on your warmup times get longer!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i always say it could be worse, and -63 is worse. i feel warm just thinking about it


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I feel warm at 32f as of right now.

You guys do like your EXTREAMS ! -63 to what....+ 90 ? Wow guys my hat is off to you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

-63 YIKES Definitly to cold for me. My blood has become accustomed to AZ weather I guess. At -63 I'll let you call me a wimp.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> -63 YIKES Definitly to cold for me. My blood has become accustomed to AZ weather I guess. At -63 I'll let you call me a wimp.


 It was the wind on top of that-- ugly!!
Actually they just e-mailed for a job up there last Wed. ( Think I'll stay right here ) HA!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

the cold doesnt bother me if its cold and no wind im okay but when the wind starts to howl and blow i stay home


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I agree..the wind plays a huge factor.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

if the temps hit -63 here in the states EVERYTHING would shut DOWN !!!!! Thats like -81 F

my hats off to ya ! I would be inside practicing makin babies if it was that darn cold ; )


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

NOW for the Best part of this Story-- The company I was working for was finished at the site at the end of Dec.2005, I was working a 28 day on and 14 days off, they wanted to give me only 3 days off and ship me to another site 200 miles farther North in the Arctic-- Accommodations - 4 Man Tents YES thats right TENTS,now I enjoy camping But I told them; this 2005 and as much as I like the outdoors there is No way I'm staying in a 4 Man Canvas Tent in Jan. for 28 days.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Intense!!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i bet the pay was good, charge them so much $$$ for every dgree below zero


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> i bet the pay was good, charge them so much $$$ for every dgree below zero


The pay wasn't bad BUT I agree on your Idea, at least an $1.00 hr. increase for every degree below -40 -- so -60 would give an extra $20.00 per HR. I like it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully this storm and Arctic Wind is the last kick at the bucket for this winter!!!

-20 C right now with wind gusts to 40 mph!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:cold:Yeah I saw in the news you were gonna get an arctic blast. BRRRR.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah and we are going to get another dumping over here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lots of snow in northern AZ as well the ski slopes should be open untill April.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

woke up to the thermometer sitting at -40C, and there is a wind forecasted. i guess ill be spending another day thawing out watering bowls.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> woke up to the thermometer sitting at -40C, and there is a wind forecasted. i guess ill be spending another day thawing out watering bowls.


We had the 40mph winds yesterday so thats what you guys might get today, only -25 here right now with no wind.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

were supposed to warm up too , maybe get back into the -teens


----------

